# Dumbbell Exercises For Cycling



## Wester (3 Nov 2009)

How usefull are Dumbbells for training for cycling ? 

What are the best exercise programes with Dumbbells to increase fitness and staminia for cycling 

Has anybody got any links on the subject 

Thank You


----------



## I am Spartacus (3 Nov 2009)

You put them in a rucksack.. get on your MTB and head for the nearest muddy 1 in 5 hill and go up and down it 20 times as quick as you can.

There are no dumbbell exercises for cycling fitness and stamina.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Nov 2009)

Get yourself a Swiss Ball for good, all-round fitness and core strength

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/strengthening/swiss_ball.php


and incorporate some skipping for stamina and FAT burning


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epZjMuRRXLo


----------



## darkstar (3 Nov 2009)

I suppose doing squats etc whilst holding weights can do a lot good for your leg muscles, Lance Armstrong does it fairly regularly from what i've heard.


----------



## I am Spartacus (3 Nov 2009)

Dayvo said:


> and incorporate some skipping for stamina and FAT burning


You lot just like watching gym bunnies .. you dont fool me B)


----------



## Dayvo (3 Nov 2009)

I am Spartacus said:



> You lot just like watching gym bunnies .. you dont fool me B)



I do, and I'm not trying to fool you!


----------



## darkstar (3 Nov 2009)

It's all about aerobics OZ style on sky sports.........B)


----------



## Pottsy (3 Nov 2009)

If you specifically have to do dumbbell exercises (why?!?), then squats and lunges might be good for overall leg resistance-training and core stability if done correctly. There are many more exercises you could also do with the addition of a Swiss ball and stretch bands for example. 

My view is that exercise outside of the 'just do loads of miles on your bike' way of thinking IS useful, particularly with reference to injury avoidance. Fitting a suitable program to an individual however requires a full understanding of your current fitness level, goals, time available, injury history etc. A decent personal trainer would go through all this.

Most likely replies on this website however are 'yes, squats' or 'no, do more cycling'. No disrespect to the previous posters. B)


----------



## I am Spartacus (3 Nov 2009)

Pottsy said:


> Most likely replies on this website however are 'yes, squats' or 'no, do more cycling'. No disrespect to the previous posters.



Of course ! 
Actually , now is the time of year where a fair amount of gym time can be productive in order to enhance that core strength... flexibility and general muscle tone.
No one should be thinking about bulking up.. leave that for Xmas..
You dont need a PT for a gym program..  
An instructor can devise a fairly specific program for you using goddamn dumbbells if you like (only if you are adept at free weights !! )
When you start heaving a pair of dumbbells about from 16kg upwards, you need to have the confidence to use them correctly.
Seeing blokes feck sets of 30kgs onto the floor after bench work displeases me! 
NOTE: Lighter weights can be of equal importance - we dont want to get into the realms of brute strength.

Oh I am assuming that you are using these in a gym?
Decent weights are not cheap.
If you are a at home user - consider kettle bells and their routines as they develop dynamic power, stability and also have an effect on the CV system.


----------



## Wester (3 Nov 2009)

I am a home user


----------



## Garz (3 Nov 2009)

Wester said:


> I am a home user



 Thanks for sharing...

Anyway back OT, squats and lunges will be fine maybe add press ups, pull ups and situps to the mix till you can buy a swiss ball.


----------



## montage (3 Nov 2009)

explosive squats/squat jumps and all round body toning - especially the core muscles.

+1 for buying a swiss ball


----------

